# Need advice ..



## dibya_kol (Dec 8, 2011)

Hi guys,
             I am from Kolkata, India. I am here for ur suggestions. I am planning for update my rig and my budget is 20k max (including vat/tax). I am changing/updating cpu+mobo+4/8gb ram. Intel cpu is my 1st choice. i am thinking about 2500k+H67/Z68 mobo(gigabyte is preferable)+8 gb(4x2) corsair/G.Skill (1333) so what is ur suggestion ? and if there is any guy from kolkata, can u please tell me from where i can get best price ? 

Thanks in advance .. 

P.S : i am looking for 'GA-Z68P-DS3' .. is this avaliable in kolkata ?


----------



## Cilus (Dec 9, 2011)

Get the following:

Intel Core i5 2500K @ 11K
Biostar TZ68K+ @ 7.4K
Flipkart: Biostar TZ68K+: Motherboard
Gskill Ripjaw 4GB X 2 1600 MHz DDR3 @ 3K

Total 21.4K


----------



## AcceleratorX (Dec 9, 2011)

Yep, follow Cilus' recommendation, it'll be all you'll need


----------



## dibya_kol (Dec 9, 2011)

thanks for the replies ..  .. But never used any boistar mobo, how is it's performance and support ? Is there any service center in kolkata ?( in case i need to rma this mobo in future ) .. But it looks like a nice mobo, and those price are including vat/tax ? I never bought anything from flipkurt, yah i know they offer 'cash on delivery' but r those prices r including everything ? (vat/tax+shipping)


----------



## mithun_mrg (Dec 10, 2011)

Biostar support is provided by abacus peripherals and the generally provide 3-5 yrs warranty on mb the board is great vfm u won't find any other with these features on the same price range lastly flipcart has one of the best services among the online retailers & prices r all inclusive


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Dec 10, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Get the following:
> 
> Intel Core i5 2500K @ 11K
> Biostar TZ68K+ @ 7.4K
> ...



Biostar?? Really?? for 7.5k?? :O


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 10, 2011)

^^ But one have to remember that biostar is an entry level brand and not that reliable, although it is good for entry level rigs.


----------



## kapilove77 (Dec 10, 2011)

If you dont trust biostar then increase ur budget and get asus and dont whine about it!


----------



## dibya_kol (Dec 15, 2011)

saw many reviews of biostar TZ68k+ . Looks like a nice cheap mobo. But i have read somewhere that not every mobo of z68 chipset does not suppprt IGP (some z68 gigabyte mobo does not suppprt IGP). So let me know if that boistar mobo does suppprt IGP or not .. 

Thanks for ur reply. 

P.s: yes i know asus is a good brand but it's cost out of my budget.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 15, 2011)

YA, it supports IGP and does have Lucid Virtue support. Check the details properly in the manufacturer's site.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Dec 15, 2011)

Biostar is not a premium brand, their boards are targeted at value segment. The boards generally don't have all the "additional" features you expect from an Asus or Gigabyte board (even little things like memory compatibility tuner or ExpressGate, for example), but the boards themselves are fast and highly functional (fully featured too, as in you get at least all the features the chipset itself offers).

The TZ68K+ in particular is very high quality - in fact, all of Biostar's ATX motherboards have not been short on quality since the AMD 800 series chipsets and Intel P55/H55 generation.

The TA890FXE, for example, was hailed to be an overclocking king. Even the TZ68K+ overclocks very well.

If you consider that overclocking = more power = more stress on VRM components of the motherboard = more heat, and add that with MSI's (also a premium brand BTW) now-famous exploding VRM module problems, surely a board that overclocks so well is not poor quality? 

That being said, not all of Biostar's boards are this good. It's always wise to check some reviews of the board or a related model before going in to buy it.

In short, I do recommend the TZ68K+, and Abacus does have a presence in Kolkata so service should not be an issue.

*EDIT: Regarding warranty on Biostar boards, here's a little tidbit for all of you:*

*www.channeltimes.com/story/biostar-implements-burnt-rust-warranty-on-motherboards/


----------



## dibya_kol (Dec 15, 2011)

AcceleratorX said:


> Biostar is not a premium brand, their boards are targeted at value segment. The boards generally don't have all the "additional" features you expect from an Asus or Gigabyte board (even little things like memory compatibility tuner or ExpressGate, for example), but the boards themselves are fast and highly functional (fully featured too, as in you get at least all the features the chipset itself offers).
> 
> The TZ68K+ in particular is very high quality - in fact, all of Biostar's ATX motherboards have not been short on quality since the AMD 800 series chipsets and Intel P55/H55 generation.
> 
> ...



Thanks for ur reply mate .. it is very usefull ..


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Dec 15, 2011)

AcceleratorX said:


> Biostar is not a premium brand, their boards are targeted at value segment. The boards generally don't have all the "additional" features you expect from an Asus or Gigabyte board (even little things like memory compatibility tuner or ExpressGate, for example), but the boards themselves are fast and highly functional (fully featured too, as in you get at least all the features the chipset itself offers).
> 
> The TZ68K+ in particular is very high quality - in fact, all of Biostar's ATX motherboards have not been short on quality since the AMD 800 series chipsets and Intel P55/H55 generation.
> 
> ...



you're right i also like biostar boards before but then i got to know that although the particular board supported 125W CPUs but only the ones with single power plane not dual power plane.... so basically that board cudnt support PhenomII's - after being marketed as a 125W board.... this kinda shyt 
doesnt take a company anywhere!!! 

STAY AWAY FROM BIOSTAR IN SHORT - UNLESS YOU HAVE CHECKED EVERY SINGLE DETAIL ABOUT IT. 

and that burn and rust warranty has a star associated but thats a long story so im not gng to type so much... anyways.... enjoy!!!


----------



## dibya_kol (Dec 15, 2011)

$$Lionking$$ said:


> you're right i also like biostar boards before but then i got to know that although the particular board supported 125W CPUs but only the ones with single power plane not dual power plane.... so basically that board cudnt support PhenomII's - after being marketed as a 125W board.... this kinda shyt
> doesnt take a company anywhere!!!
> 
> STAY AWAY FROM BIOSTAR IN SHORT - UNLESS YOU HAVE CHECKED EVERY SINGLE DETAIL ABOUT IT.
> ...



Now it make me confuse !!


----------



## AcceleratorX (Dec 16, 2011)

@$$LionKing$$: I think you are talking about *TA790GXE*, which indeed had this problem (thus, no 6-core Phenom support). There are no known power plane issues with the TA890FXE motherboard. Like I said, Biostar's ATX motherboards from the *800 series generation* have been quite good.

@dibya_kol: What everyone is saying is that read reviews before buying, not ALL of Biostar's boards are that good. However, the TZ68K+ is indeed a very good board so don't worry. Buy it, there are no issues with the TZ68K+. I have myself recommended against some Biostar boards in the past but this particular one is hard to criticize given its price. Go get it. 

And the burn and rust warranty, well, every company in India puts stars on its warranty terms - you want to hear horror stories of Rashi not honouring Asus warranty because of "rust" that isn't even there? At least it's nice to know it will be less of a reason for not giving warranty in case of Biostar.


----------



## dibya_kol (Dec 19, 2011)

can someone tell me that is there any big performance diffrence between 1333 and 1600mhz ram ? The also suggest me some good shop name in kolkata where i can get 2500k + ram(corsair/g.skill) + biostar mobo(tz68k+).
And one more thing, does this mobo support 1600mhz ram ?( sorry for this nobo question) .. 

Thanks in advance ..


----------



## zacfx05 (Dec 23, 2011)

^^BIOSTAR :: TZ68K+GEN3 :: Specification


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Dec 23, 2011)

'twas 760G chipset board.


----------



## dibya_kol (Jan 3, 2012)

Cilus said:


> Get the following:
> 
> Intel Core i5 2500K @ 11K
> Biostar TZ68K+ @ 7.4K
> ...



does this mobo supports Gskill Ripjaw 4GB 1600 MHz DDR3 ? plz let me know ..


----------



## NHS2008 (Jan 5, 2012)

Hell yeah it support that! just check the link the guy posted before. Has all the info you'll ever need! I am thinking of getting the same myself.


----------



## dibya_kol (Jan 5, 2012)

NHS2008 said:


> Hell yeah it support that! just check the link the guy posted before. Has all the info you'll ever need! I am thinking of getting the same myself.



Just checked ram supported list, and there is no info for g.skill 4gb 1600mhz, that make me little worried. Coz i ordered that ram !!


----------



## NHS2008 (Jan 5, 2012)

dibya_kol said:


> Just checked ram supported list, and there is no info for g.skill 4gb 1600mhz, that make me little worried. Coz i ordered that ram !!





			
				Biostar specs said:
			
		

> Support Dual Channel DDR3 2200(OC)/2133(OC)/1866(OC)/*1600(OC)*/1333/1066 MHz



thats all you need to know. It will by default run at 1333 MHZ. You have OC it to run it at 1600 MHZ.


----------



## dibya_kol (Jan 5, 2012)

well, my mobo(biostar tz68k+) has arrived and now i need a good(proper) guide for oc that bad boy(2500k). So is there anyone who can help me ?

Thanks ..


----------



## NHS2008 (Jan 5, 2012)

dibya_kol said:


> well, my mobo(biostar tz68k+) has arrived and now i need a good(proper) guide for oc that bad boy(2500k). So is there anyone who can help me ?
> 
> Thanks ..



Glad to know that! while I may not be much of help, I would like to know how much did you buy it for and from where?


----------



## topgear (Jan 6, 2012)

^^ you can get it from here 
Flipkart: Biostar TZ68K+ Motherboard: Motherboard


----------



## dibya_kol (Jan 6, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ you can get it from here
> Flipkart: Biostar TZ68K+ Motherboard: Motherboard



From here .. 
Anyway any guide of oc this cpu with this mobo ? Anyone .. ?


----------



## topgear (Jan 7, 2012)

here you go 

*www.overclock.net/t/1189242/sandy-...anations-and-support-for-all-x79-overclockers

*91.121.148.119/downloads/PDF/ASUS_Sandy_Bridge_OC_Guide.pdf

*www.xbitlabs.com/articles/mainboards/display/biostar-tz68k-plus_4.html#sect1

*forum.giga-byte.co.uk/index.php?topic=4072.0

*www.clunk.org.uk/forums/overclocking/39184-p67-sandy-bridge-overclocking-guide-beginners.html

*www.corsair.com/blog/sandy-bridge-e-oc-guide

read all of them and you will get a clear and good idea how to OC that cpu


----------

